# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Primo Turkey Serial N°41501A ROUNDED CORNER LABELs

## Xprime

Corner are a bit rounded i wonder if they are fake.....

thx to help bros.

----------


## Xprime

Another sets to help

----------


## MichaelCC

Maybe it's just because of your camera (or my eyes  :Smilie:  ), but used fonts on my Primo looks little more bolder than yours. But what surprised me more are the "numbers" I tried to zoom on the picture. More opinions are welcomed ...

----------


## Weegiebol

Don't think it's your eyes MCC, but you're definately right about the font - it's definately not as bold as it should be - sorry to say bro, but I'd have to say that you've got fakes

----------


## Seajackal

I also got that feeling you've got an R.O. (ripped off). My biggest concern is
the labels inconsistency and they look to be slightly rounded not sharpen cornered.

----------


## Xprime

Are u sure they are fake?

----------


## Seajackal

Hang on bro, don't comment any further on what you've posted secconds ago.

----------


## Xprime

i shoot them into my body or not?

----------


## judge_dread

rounded corners=fake as hell JMO

----------


## Seajackal

Unless you don't want to get some plain oil or test prop in your bloodstream I
wouldn't advise you to use them.

----------


## Xprime

it is may be a new adhesive?  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## Seajackal

No way bro I've seen 2004's lots and they doesn't look close to that! I'll try to
PM you later bro.

----------


## Xprime

Thx to help, i am gonna load my gun to kill my source.

----------


## Seajackal

> Thx to help, i am gonna load my gun to kill my source.


Calm down bro, things can be worked out. Just get the money back and kick
his ass in my name too.  :Wink:

----------


## ajfina

U got R.O bro , I like that sea

----------


## Xprime

> I also got that feeling you've got an R.O. (ripped off). My biggest concern is the labels inconsistency and they look to be slightly rounded not sharpen cornered.


The label is maybe less bolder because amps were to the sun? or they are simply old and everybody know the color goes ligther with time. 
Production was in March 2004.

I ve the Anabolics2005 of William LLEWELLYN and there is pictures of counterfeits primo with sharpen cornered...page E44. 




> rounded corners=fake as hell JMO


U can look in the Anabolics2005 there is counterfeits primo with sharpen cornered, my bad.

Damn primo!

----------

